# البترول وأهميته (مقتبس)



## ah_fasad (27 سبتمبر 2008)

البترول
أهميته، مخاطره وتحدياته
الدكتور بيوار خنسي هولندا /2005
إهداء إلى كل من تعلمت منه أومنها كلمة


المقدمة :

ورد في التاريخ القديم أن سفينة نوح عليه السلام قد تم تغطيتها من الداخل والخارج بالقطران-القير الاسود، كما كان الفراعنة يستخدمون نوعا من البيتومين في تحنيط جثث موتاهم لحفظها من التحلل ، واستخدموا البترول في الأضاءة بدليل العثور على مصباح قديم به بقايا جافة من الزيت الخام في مناجم الذهب بوادي الحمامات في مصر،واستخدموا البترول كدواء للأمراض الجلدية والروماتيزم وآلآم الأسنان والقروح والحروق، واستخدموا في الحروب( النفط الحارق) كسلاح، كما عرف البترول في العراق ومصر ومنطقة الجزيرة ؛حيث وصف الرحالة الايطالي( ماركو بو) كيف كان البترول ينقل على ظهر الجمال من مناطق بحر قزوين الى بغداد للأتجار فيه.
ان حاجة الانسان الى مصادر الطاقة وتنوع إستعمالاتها قد ادت الى الاهتمام بالمناطق التي تتواجد فيها تلك المصادرخلال تاريخ نشوء الامارات والامبراطوريات التي نشبت خلالها حروب وغزوات وجدت خلالها الكثير من المصادر الطبيعية،منها (ينابيع المياه المعدنية ومنابع الرشوحات النفطية) ، إستقرت قوات الغزات على مواقع تلك المصادر واستعملوها( كوسائل لمعالجة الامراض والاوبئة) .وكانت كردستان واحدة من اهم المناطق الغنية بتلك المصادر مما جذب إنتباه الغزات والمحتلين اليها، لاسيما خلال حكم الامبراطورية العثمانية ، مع نشوء وتطور الثورة الصناعية في أوربا لفت إنتباه تلك الدول الصناعية البحث عن النفط في منطقة الشرق الاوسط بحكم علاقاتهم مع الدولة العثمانية وزيادة اهتمامهم في توسيع التجارة التي دفعتهم الى إنشاء طرق المواصلات تربط الاقاليم بعضها البعض
تعود إكتشاف البترول الى عام 1859 الذي تم فيه حفرأول بئر بترولي في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية في بنسلفانيا على يد( ادوين دريك)، وقد تطوراستعمال البترول بعد ذلك وخصوصآ بعد أن تم إختراع آلة الأحتراق الداخلي في عام 1908 وأصبح البترول يستعمل لتسيير السيارات ، وانتشرت تلك المحركات بسرعة فائقة. وبدخول العقد الثاني من القرن العشرين خطا الانسان بالبترول ليدخل به عالما جديدا في القوة والسيطرة، ففي صيف 1914 تحولت البحرية البريطانية بالكامل الىالبترول، مما أدى الى تحول الحرب العالمية الاولى الى حرب بين الانسان والآلات بفعل البترول هذا يرجع الى اهمية البترول الى درجة أن وصفه رئيس الحكومة الفرنسية أنذاك بان ( كل قطرة من البترول تعادل قطرة من الدم).
كان تاريخ البترول ومسيرته خلال القرن العشرين بكامله عالم يفيض بالأحداث ويرتبط أرتباطا وثيقآ بالصراعات . البترول هو أهم موضوع في عالمنا المعاصر سياسيآ واقتصاديا وسيظل للبترول دائما الكلمة العليا في صراعات العالم السياسة والاقتصادية، لقد نجح البترول بخصائصه الفريدة ليغزو العالم والسيطرة عليه ، ووهب البشرية حياة جديدة. سيطرة الانسان على البترول في مراحلة البدائية للأستعمال وعندما تطورت صناعة البترول وفتحت له الاسواق العالمية أصبح الأنسان أسيرآ في إحتياجاته ومتطلباته خاضعآ للبترول، إضافة الى المضاعفات التي نجمت من التدخل المفرط للبشرية في الطبيعة من استغلال الموارد الطبيعية ومنها البترول الذي ادى الى اختلال نظام التوازن البيئي لكوكب الارض، حيث تشير العلماء بان( النظام الايكولوجي للأرض كان في توازن من خلق الخالق لصالح الانسان وكان الارض في تناسق ودقة محكمة تتناسب وحياة الانسان والحيوان والنبات على سطح الارض رغم الاعاصير والبراكين والزلازل وما طرأ على الارض خلال تاريخ تطورها ، وتجئ ذلك كله بأمر من الخلاق العليم جل جلاله وهو القائل في كتابه عز وجل( إنا كل شئ خلقناه بقدر)سورة البقرة: الآية 49 .
لقد تغيرت نمط الحياةعلى الارض واصبحت البشرية تعتمد على البترول ومشتقاته في سبيل الحياة حتى في توفير الغذاء مما جلب مع هذا التغير مخاطر كثيرة تهدد صحة الانسان والبيئة ومصادر الحياه( الماء، الهوا والتربة) بفعل تعمق مخاطر تلوث البيثة نتيجة الاستخدام المفرط لمصادر الطاقة ومنها البترول ، وفي نفس الوقت يتواجد تحديات خطير قد تؤدي ذلك الى تراجع الاقتصاد العالمي وبالتالي تراجع مسيرة تطور الحياة البشرية ، وهذا ما يدعونا جميعا وخاصة المهتمين بأهمية ومخاطر وتحديات البترول في الوقوف عليه بجدية من أجل استغلال البترول بشكل يؤمن ضمان تطور التنمية المستدامة وهذا هو فحوى الدافع الذي دفعني في أعداد هذا الكتاب ليستلح شعبنا بهذا العلم والذي بواسطته يمكن إتخاذ الاجراءات الفعالة في تسخير البترول لخدمة الانسان ولتلافي مخاطر وتحديات البترول .




الدكتور بيوارخسي/ هولندا 25.مايس2005. 

الباب الأول

خام البترول

البترول

البترول هو سائل يتكون أساسآ من الهيدروكربونات وكذلك نسبة صغيرة من الكبريت والاوكسجين والنتروجين ، تتكون وتتجمع في باطن الارض وتظل في مكانه الى ان يخرج الى سطح الارض بفعل العوامل الطبيعية كالشقوق- الفوالق أو الكسور الارضية أو يستخرجها الانسان بحفر الآبار. يوجد البترول في الطبيعة إما في حالة صلبة أو شبه صلبة كعروق الاسفلت، أو يوجد في حالة سائلة كخام البترول أو في حالة غازية ،الغازات الطبيعية. يتنوع إنتاج حقول البترول ، منها ما ينتج خام البترول مختلطآ بقليل من الغازات الطبيعية،ومنها ما ينتج أساسآ من الغازات الطبيعية مع قليل من خام البترول أو بدونه كحقول الغازات الطبيعية.
تختلف درجة غليان المنتجات البترولية عن بعضها البعض ، فلكل هيدروكربون درجة غليان خاصة ترتفع كلما زاد عدد ذرات الكربون في المركب ، وهذا هو أساس عملية تكرير البترول لفصل مركباته عن طريق التسخين والتقطيرعلى هيئة قطفات للمركبات الغازية ثم السائلة ثم الصلبة ،حيث يتبخر كل مركب بترولي عند مستوى معين من درجات الحرارة المئوية كالآتي:
يتبخر البنزين في حدود 50- 200 ، يتبخر الكيروسين ما بين 150- 315، يتبخر وقود الديزل عند 180الى 350، تتبخر الزيوت الخفيفة عند 350- 420 ، تتبخر الزيوت الثقيلة عند 420-490 ، أما الزيوت المتبقية في تبخر عند درجات حرارة أعلى من 500 درجة مئوية.
يقاس خام البترول عادة بالبرميل الامريكي وهو يساوي حوالي ( 42 كالونا )امريكيا أو حوالي ( 158,984 لتر)، ويقاس خام البترول أيضآ بالمتر المكعب وهو يوازي( 6,2898 من البرميل) وهو الاسلوب المتبع في فرنسا وألمانيا. كذلك يوزن البترول الخام بالطن ، وهناك ثلاثة أنواع : الطن القصير يساوي 2000 رطل أنكليزي، الطن الطويل يساوي 1,12 من الطن القصير،الطن المتري يساوي 1,1023 من الطن القصير او 9842 طنآ طويلآ، يتبع الوزن دائما في عمليات التكرير والنقل. تقاس الغازات الطبيعية بالقدم المكعب ويتم القياس عند درجة حرارة 60 درجة فهرنيت وضغط 14,73 من الرطل على البوصة. المتر المكعب من الغازات الطبيعية يساوي 35,315 من القدم المكعب.
تنقسم مستخرجات البترول الى ثلاثة مجاميع. هيدروكربونات غازية مثل الميثان والبيوتان. هيدركربونات سائلة مثل جزيئات الكازولين، البنزين والكيروسين. هيدركربونات صلبة مثل شمع البارافين والاسفلت. يتم فصل المكونات الثلاثة عن بعضها البعض خلال عملية تكرير البترول على هيئة قطفات تنفصل كل منها عند درجات حرارة معينة وبالأستعانة ببعض المواد الكيمياوية كعوامل مساعدة لهذا الانفصال بواسطة التقطير


خامات البترول:

يتكون خام البترول من خليط من المشتقات البترولية( الاسفلت، زيت الوقود ،الكيروسين والبنزين) التي تختلف نسبها إختلافآ بيننآ من خام الى آخر وبأختلاف هذه النسب تتواجد الانواع المختلفة من خام البترول في العالم التي يمكن تميزها عن بعضها بسهولة باللون او الكثافة النوعية. يختلف خام البترول من حيث اللون من الاسود الى البني والىالاخضر والىالكهرماني ، اما من حيث الكثافة يختلف خام البترول منها ما يقرب من كثافة المياه، كلما قلت درجة كثافة خام البترول كان ذلك دليلآ على ارتفاع نسبة المشتقات الخفيفة كالبنزين مما يرتفع ثمن خام البترول وبالعكس. الى جانب كثافة البترول هناك اعتبارات اخرى مثل(ارتفاع نسبة الكبريت ،الشوائب الاخرى) في تحديد قيمة خام البترول، تنخفض قيمة خام البترول اذا كان يحتوي على نسبة عالية من الكبريت لأن تكرير الخام يحتاج عندئذ الى إنشاء وحدات خاصة لفصل الكبريت عن البترول وعن مشتقاته ، واذا تم احتراق البنزين الذي يحتوي على الكبريت سوف يؤدي الى تلوث الجو بغازات الكبريت الخانقة، كما ان وجود المواد الشمعية في خام البترول تجعل الخام يتجمد بسرعة في درجات الحرارة المنخفضة وعندئذ يتعذر نقله بالأنابيب لأنه يتحول الى كتلة صلبة من الشمع.

(مقتبس)


----------



## مهندس بلاست (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل حير على هذة المعـلومات


----------



## أخناتون (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا أخي 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## pctoday (9 سبتمبر 2009)

يارك الله فيك علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على الجهود ...........................


----------



## عمـــــــــــــــر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة ،،
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------

